# Caprock Country - West Texas



## Texas Blonde (May 19, 2008)

I took these pics in an undisclosed area of the Caprock of West Texas.  The area is really unique and beautiful, as the pics will hopefully convey.  We were doing a survey of rattlesnake species, but all we found were two Crotalus atrox.  Both atrox were about 6' though, so still nice finds.  We also found an unidentified scorpion, possibly a Diplocentrus or Veojovis (spelling?) ssp.

The highlight of the hike were the caves though.  The area was once a camping ground of the Quahada Comanche, the last free band of the Comanche Tribe.  Many of the caves contain paintings made by these peoples.  Its because of these paintings that I cant disclose the exact location.  Unfotunatly, people are assholes, and many of the paintings have already been destroyed by people chipping away pieces and taking them home as souvineers.

Enjoy!

Unidentified scorp











Cougar scat






Indian cave #1





















Indian cave #2











Different views of and from the caprock.


----------



## josh_r (May 19, 2008)

very nice pics! cant wait to get out to texas!


----------



## Brent H. (May 19, 2008)

The scorpion looks like _Vaejovis waueri_.


----------



## Canth (May 20, 2008)

Brent H. said:


> The scorpion looks like _Vaejovis waueri_.


Awesome, glad someone agrees with me.

That looks so cool, Sky! Can't wait to get out there!


----------



## Texas Blonde (May 20, 2008)

Canth said:


> Awesome, glad someone agrees with me.
> 
> That looks so cool, Sky! Can't wait to get out there!


You did good with the ID Jared!  I cant wait to take you out to that spot, the pictures dont do it justice.  On a clear day, from the end of the cap rock, you can see all the way to the Guadalupe Mountains, over 100 miles away.  Its impossible to describe!


----------



## Texas Blonde (May 21, 2008)

Crotalus atrox  (6'er +)


----------



## arrowhd (May 21, 2008)

Great habitat photos.  The rock shelters are amazing.  I can see why the native people were using them.


----------



## Texas Blonde (May 21, 2008)

arrowhd said:


> Great habitat photos.  The rock shelters are amazing.  I can see why the native people were using them.


One of the caves used to have a natural spring coming out of it.  There is a painting of a turtle on the rocks above it, as well as some symbols pointing to the next watering hole.  The spring has long dried up though, and has left an awesome long cave back into the rock.  Unfortunatly, the cave is not much bigger around than myself, so I havent gone too far into it yet.  There was also the issue of the cougar, lol.

Ill try and post some more habitat pics in June when Jared gets here.  There are also some more signs of Native American life, such as holes in the rocks used for grinding mesquite beans.  Its all really cool.


----------



## arrowhd (May 22, 2008)

Sounds just amazing.  Will be looking forward to seeing more photos.  I have a particular interest in rock shelters.  Been to several here in Missouri, but few are the size you are seeing.  Also never see any paintings or petroglyphs associated with rock shelters.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## antbebo (May 31, 2008)

I also enjoy your pictures of West Texas.  My husband's family ranches on 80 sections in Pecos County.  I also enjoy the opportunity to see the huge array of species still flourishing in the wild.  Being on horseback working a pasture at sunrise is awesome getting to see all of the animals, insects, and spiders doing their busy work before the heat of the day.  Keep the pictures coming.  There are so few that have this beauty in their backyards:clap: .


----------



## JohnEDove (May 31, 2008)

What gender were the Atrox?


----------



## Texas Blonde (May 31, 2008)

JohnEDove said:


> What gender were the Atrox?



I dont honestly know.  Im not talented enough to sex them at a glance, and we really didnt get that good a look at them.  The one was thrashing around so much trying to strike at us, and the other one booked it under the rock as fast as it could.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm finally able to look at the pics.  That's awesome!  I really like it out there.  A lot a people would say it looks like a nuclear bomb went off and wiped everything out but I like it.  Man that snake is huge if it's over 6.  I don't see those around anymore.


----------

